# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  رعاية الامام الحسين لنا :

## سيد جلال الحسيني

رعاية الامام الحسين لنا :
وَ الَّذينَ جاهَدُوا فينا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنا وَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنينَ(69)(العنكبوت)
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله واللعن الدائم على اعدائهم اجمعين وعلى رأسهم الوهابيين لعنهم الله لعنة الابد فانهم يهود هذه الامة. 
ان من النادر ان يكون مواليا ولا يعرف عائلة شبر السادات الكرام ومنهم السيد الجليل صاحب تفسير عبد الله شبر وصاحب الكتب الكثيرة الاخرى ومنهم الشهيد المظلوم سيد جواد شبر رحمه الله الذي استشهدة على يدي صدام الخبيث الذي عاث في الارض الفساد .
حدثت حادثة جميلة مع اخي وعزيزي الطيب المؤمن الموالي ابو عدنان شبر وهو رجل كبير سممه صدام عدو الحسين ولكنه وبقصة مفصلة انجاه الله سبحانه وساذكرها لكم ان وفقت ؛ ولكن في هذا الموضوع اريد ان انقل لكم حادثة حدثت معه هذه السنة وهي جميلة وتوحي في قلب المؤمن الموالي كل خير وتفاؤل بايمانه ورعاية اهل البيت عليهم السلام لنا ؛ وعندي القضية التي حدثت معه وقد سجلتها بصوته في جوالي واريد ان انقلها للموالين ليعلموا باننا تحت رعايتهم سلام الله عليهم وبكل دقة تناسب مقام عصمتهم روحي فداهم لنزداد توكلا مع تفاؤلنا .
يقول سماحة السيد الجليل المؤمن بانه ذهب في ايام البعث الخبيت مع عشرين شاب الى كربلاء المقدسة مشيا على اقدامهم كما هو المعتاد في الزيارات الهامة كالاربعين الحسيني المعروف .
ولكن القي القبض عليهم فسال البعثي وهو رجل الامن اين تذهبون؟
فقالوا :لكربلاء .
ومن المسؤول عنكم ؟
قالوا : السيد ابو عدنان شبر فالقي القبض عليه وتركوا الشباب الاخرين .
فامر رئيسهم بقتله .
فقال رجل الامن الاخر ان تسمح لي ان اشدّ رجله بشجرة ورجله الاخرى بالسيارة واقطعه نصفين ولكن برز الرجل الاخر من رجال الامن وقال لرئيسه سيدى دعه لي انا اقرضه قطعه قطعه فقال رئيسه اذهب به واقتله باي شكل تحب .
فيقول سماحة السيد اخذني بسيارته وذهب بي الى كربلاءالمقدسة وهناك قال لي الان كيف اقتلك فقلت له لا اعلم فقال يا سيد شبر اني اردت ان اخلصك من هؤلاء فاهرب الان واذهب للزيارة .
يقول سماحة السيد وذهبت الايام ودارت الاحداث الى ان رجعت بعد السقوط الى العراق وفي هذه السنة 1432هجري قمري وانا امشي الى كربلاء مشيا على قدميّ في زيارة الاربعين ومن بين ملايين الزوار التفت الى امرأة جالسة في الطريق فذهبت وسلمت عليها حيث رايتها متعبة من المشي فقالت لي اتعرف عائلة شبر؟
فقلت لها : نعم وانا منهم
قالت : وتعرف ابو عدنان شبر؟
قلت: نعم انا هو 
وتعجبت كيف تسالني من بين الملايين عن نفسي ؛ وكيف سلمت عليها من بين كل هؤلاء الزوار .
فقالت اتعرف رجلا انجاك من البعثيين حينما ارادوا ان يشقوك نصفين؟
قلت : نعم 
فقالت : ان الرجل الذي انجاك هو زوجي وقد مات ؛ وجاء في منامي وهو الذي عرفني على اسمك وقال لي ابحثي عن صاحب هذا الاسم ونجيني لاني هنا في سلام الا لقضية هي التي تمنعني من الوصول لهذا السلام حيث يقال لي كيف ارعبت السيد شبر وهو زائرنا وقد ارعبته مرتين .
فقال السيد قلت لها اني ابرئ ذمته لان الله سبحانه انجاني بسببه وساجعل اجر سيري الى كربلاء من هنا الاجر كله له .
يا سبحان الله يا قارئي العزيز تأمل بهذه القصة الحقة وخذ منها العبرة والموعظة فان فيها ما لا يحصى من النفحات الربانية لاتباع اهل البيت الائمة الاطهار عليهم السلام .
بحارالأنوار 24 259 باب 63- الآيات الدالة على رفعة شأنه
* وَ رَوَى الشَّيْخُ فِي أَمَالِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ الْفَحَّامِ عَنْ عَمِّ أَبِيهِ قَالَ دَخَلَ سَمَاعَةُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ عَلَى الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا سَمَاعَةُ مَنْ شَرُّ النَّاسِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ ؟
قَالَ نَحْنُ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ قَالَ فَغَضِبَ حَتَّى احْمَرَّتْ وَجْنَتَاهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى جَالِساً وَ كَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فَقَالَ :
يَا سَمَاعَةُ مَنْ شَرُّ النَّاسِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ؟
فَقُلْتُ وَ اللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْتُكَ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ نَحْنُ شَرُّ النَّاسِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ لِأَنَّهُمْ سَمَّوْنَا كُفَّاراً وَ رَافِضَةً فَنَظَرَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ كَيْفَ بِكُمْ إِذَا سِيقَ بِكُمْ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَ سِيقَ بِهِمْ إِلَى النَّارِ فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ ما لَنا لا نَرى‏ رِجالًا كُنَّا نَعُدُّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَشْرارِ يَا سَمَاعَةَ بْنَ مِهْرَانَ إِنَّهُ مَنْ أَسَاءَ مِنْكُمْ إِسَاءَةً مَشَيْنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِأَقْدَامِنَا فَنَشْفَعُ فِيهِ فَنُشَفَّعُ وَ اللَّهِ لَا يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ مِنْكُمْ عَشَرَةُ رِجَالٍ وَ اللَّهِ لَا يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ مِنْكُمْ ثَلَاثَةُ رِجَالٍ وَ اللَّهِ لَا يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ فَتَنَافَسُوا فِي الدَّرَجَاتِ وَ أَكْمِدُوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ بِالْوَرَعِ .
</b></i>

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قصة معبره..*
*السلاام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين* *روحي وارواح العالمين لك الفداء*


*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخي الكريم* 
*موفقه دوم لك خير* 
*دعواتي لك~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين*

*قصة رآئعه* 

*تسلم خيي ع الطرح الرائع*

*افتقدنا جديدك من الروآيات الولائيه*

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *قصة معبره..*
> *السلاام عليك يا ابا عبد الله الحسين* *روحي وارواح العالمين لك الفداء*
> 
> 
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخي الكريم* 
> *موفقه دوم لك خير* 
> *دعواتي لك~*



شكرا لكم المرور

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح في ميزان حسناتك يارب* 

*موفق*

----------

